# New buckling, when can he breed?



## KWAK (Aug 1, 2012)

I was given a Toggenburg 5 week old buckling last night (Bottle raising him.)
When will I be able to breed him with my does? 
I have 2, 2 year old toggenburgs and 1 7 month old LamanchaX Pygmy X Saanen (1/2 pygmy 1/4th saanen and 1/4th Lamancha) cross.


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 1, 2012)

Bucks _can_ be fertile as early as 2 months old, BUT  I would recommend breeding closer to eight months old.


----------



## KWAK (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not planning on breeding him this year. 
How likely is it that he'll breed the does that young?
When do bucks start peeing on themselves? Do they do it all year?


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 1, 2012)

Here are a few excerpts from a web page called Fias Co Farms (https://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/buck-wether-info.htm#keeping). I recommend you check it out for info on keeping bucks. Hopefully these two excerpts will answer your questions.

*"Breeding:
What age can a buck breed?

Believe it or not, a little buck can, and will, breed a female at 2 months of age, this includes his mother and 2 month old sister!

If you plan to use a buckling for breeding, we recommend that you weight until he is at least 7 months old to make sure he is fertile and healthy enough to accomplish his task."

"Urinating:
As bucks mature and go into rut, the male equivalent of heat (in the Fall), they will start peeing on their front legs and faces. They have a kind of "spray attachment" on the penis and can really spray. He will spray his urine into his mouth and then curl up his lip to get a good whiff. His legs, face and beard will eventually be coated with a sticky layer of urine (irresistible to a doe). Once rut is over (in the Winter) he may, or may not, stop peeing on himself.

One drawback to this urinating is that if you spend time around the buck when he is in this habit, you could possibly get sprayed on as well (time to change your clothes again)."*


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 1, 2012)

Yep, that sounds like a buck!!

Besides that they snort, stick out their tongues sideways and generally act goofy.

The first time I saw a buck do all that, I thought the boy had lost his mind, then DH set me straight and I learned yet more about the birds and the bees and the bucks.

DonnaBelle


----------



## L&L Ranch (Aug 3, 2012)

5 months


----------

